
John J. Mooney, an inventor of the catalytic convertor, dies at 90 - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/25/climate/john-j-mooney-dead.html
======
Answerawake
He was a graduate of my Alma Mater. Heard about him a lot when I was there!

